# Wright's coal tar soap



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, 
Does anyone know if you can buy Wright's coal tar soap in Cyprus?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

do you want me to see if I can get you some here and post it to you Dave
Cheers


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

It was just on the off chance, we're off to the UK in a couple of weeks so we'll have to raid Boots or whoever but thanks very much for the offer anyway

Dave


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

No worries Dave enjoy your soap hunting.
Cheers


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

wizard4 said:


> No worries Dave enjoy your soap hunting.
> Cheers


You could try Cycleband - they seem to have everything else!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

southcoastlady said:


> You could try Cycleband - they seem to have everything else!


On my last visit they didn't have tonic but did have a lot of empty shelves!!!!

Coupled with my never seeing more than one or two other customers in there it makes me wonder how long they may last.

Pete


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> On my last visit they didn't have tonic but did have a lot of empty shelves!!!!
> 
> Coupled with my never seeing more than one or two other customers in there it makes me wonder how long they may last.
> 
> Pete


That would be a real shame - any alternative to what little choice we have in Argaka is good.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't forget UK Foods, Pop Life and Smart all close by on your trip down the Polis Road on your way to Lidl!

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I spoke to the owner of Cycleband / Ikoagora the other day and they've had delays in their shipments hence the empty shelves. They told me their delivery will be coming this week.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> I spoke to the owner of Cycleband / Ikoagora the other day and they've had delays in their shipments hence the empty shelves. They told me their delivery will be coming this week.


They have had empty shelves ever since they opened. The delayed delivery is just an excuse. However they do have some decent bargains.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Veronica said:


> They have had empty shelves ever since they opened. The delayed delivery is just an excuse. However they do have some decent bargains.


I guess there have always been empty sections, but it has been far emptier than normal the last 6-8 weeks.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> Don't forget UK Foods, Pop Life and Smart all close by on your trip down the Polis Road on your way to Lidl!
> 
> Pete


thanks for that Pete. We will give them a go next time we are in town.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> They have had empty shelves ever since they opened. The delayed delivery is just an excuse. However they do have some decent bargains.


We popped in this morning and found the shelves reasonably well stocked and a young Asian man working hard to restock shelves. In the back area, where all the slabs of soft drinks are, there were boxes and boxes waiting to be unpacked. We like shopping there, they are unfailingly pleasant and helpful, and we wish them every success. With the demise of the Euro Shop, it is good to find another "supermarket" which offers good deals.

Of course, they didn't have our favourite coffee (sold at half what Paps sell it for) but that's life. But they did have stuff we used to buy regularly from the Euro Shop, and a two-thirds of the price. Competition is great.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Big-bad_dave said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if you can buy Wright's coal tar soap in Cyprus?:fingerscrossed:


Hi..saw this soap in Jumbo today, same section as the hair dye! Didn't notice the price though!


----------

